# Makita Cross cut sled question



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys, quick question regarding building a saw sled for my 2711.

There are a million different plans and ideas for making sleds using miter channels. However, what if your saw doesnt have channels? The 2711 has a table top, to the left of the blade, that slides, and uses a miter bar to complete miter cuts. I havnt found ANY examples of that. Ive got a couple ideas, but would like to see what other people have done as well.

Has anyone here tackled this yet?

Thanks, Dean


----------

